# [ebuild] games-arcade/supertux-9999 (SVN)

## pacho2

Supertux es un juego que ha evolucionado mucho últimamente, su versión SVN incluye importantes novedades y funciona correctamente. Aquí hay un ebuild para instalarlo en gentoo (gracias a redeeman y a zamorate por ayudarme a adaptar el ebuild de CVS a SVN y de usar make a usar jam).

```

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit subversion games

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/supertux/trunk/supertux"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP=""

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}

DESCRIPTION="Supertux is a 2d run game, similar to giana sisters and supermario"

HOMEPAGE="http://supertux.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page"

SRC_URI=""

IUSE="opengl"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="-*"

DEPEND="opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

   dev-util/jam

   media-libs/openal

   dev-games/physfs

   virtual/x11

   >=media-libs/libsdl-1.1.5

   >=media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.2

   >=media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.5"

src_compile() {

   local myconf

   myconf="${myconf} --prefix=/usr"

   ./autogen.sh ${myconf} || die "./autogen.sh failed"

   egamesconf \

      --disable-dependency-tracking \

      `use_enable opengl` \

      ${myconf} || die

   jam || die

}

src_install() {

   dogamesbin supertux || die "dogamesbin failed"

   dodir "${GAMES_DATADIR}/supertux" || die "dodir falied"

   cp -r data/* "${D}/${GAMES_DATADIR}/supertux/" || die "cp failed"

   rm "${D}/${GAMES_DATADIR}/supertux/Jamfile"

   doicon data/images/engine/icons/supertux.png || die "doicon failed"

   dodir "/usr/share/applications/" || die "dodir failed"

   cp supertux.desktop "${D}/usr/share/applications/" || die "cp failed"

   dodoc AUTHORS ChangeLog COPYING NEWS README TODO

   prepgamesdirs

}

```

```

echo "=games-arcade/supertux-9999 -*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av supertux

```

Download : supertux-9999.ebuild

Gracias por probarlo  :Wink: Last edited by pacho2 on Sun Oct 01, 2006 10:05 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## milenio

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Supertux es un juego que ha evolucionado mucho últimamente, su versión SVN incluye importantes novedades y funciona correctamente. Aquí hay un ebuild para instalarlo en gentoo (gracias a redeeman y a zamorate por ayudarme a adaptar el ebuild de CVS a SVN y de usar make a usar jam).
> 
> Download : supertux-9999.ebuild
> 
> Gracias por probarlo 

 

hola   :Surprised: 

estoy instalando el ebuild como sale en la guia de gentoo   :Smile: 

y recibo este error al tratar de instalar:

```
!!! ERROR: games-arcade/supertux-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1454:   Called source '/usr/local/portage/games-arcade/supertux/supertux-9999.ebuild'

  supertux-9999.ebuild, line 3:   Called inherit 'subversion' 'debug' 'games' 'autotool'

  ebuild.sh, line 1189:   Called die

!!! autotool.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in games-arcade/supertux-9999 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)
```

¿estare haciendo algo mal?   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

saludos

----------

## pacho2

Mea culpa, ya está solucionado  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502562-highlight-.html

----------

## milenio

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Mea culpa, ya está solucionado 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502562-highlight-.html

 

mmmmmm

ahora ma sale este error:

```
!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/supertux-9999/work/config.log

!!! ERROR: games-arcade/supertux-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  supertux-9999.ebuild, line 32:   Called egamesconf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--enable-opengl' '--prefix=/usr'

  games.eclass, line 35:   Called econf '--prefix=/usr/games' '--libdir=/usr/games/lib' '--datadir=/usr/share/games' '--sysconfdir=/etc/games' '--localstatedir=/var/games' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--enable-opengl' '--prefix=/usr'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

saludos   :Wink: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Hola, lo he probado en una arquitectura x86 y funciona perfectamente, pero con unos pequeños cambios:

No necesita de virtual/x11 necesariamente

Necesita de physfs

```
# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit subversion games

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/supertux/trunk/supertux"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP=""

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}

DESCRIPTION="Supertux is a 2d run game, similar to giana sisters and supermario"

HOMEPAGE="http://supertux.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page"

SRC_URI=""

IUSE="opengl"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

RDEPEND="opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

   dev-util/jam

   >=media-libs/libsdl-1.1.5

   >=media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.2

   >=media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.5

   dev-games/physfs"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

    || ( x11-libs/libXt virtual/x11 )"

src_compile() {

   local myconf

   myconf="${myconf} --prefix=/usr"

   ./autogen.sh ${myconf} || die "./autogen.sh failed"

   egamesconf \

      --disable-dependency-tracking \

      `use_enable opengl` \

      ${myconf} || die

   jam || die

}

src_install() {

   dogamesbin supertux || die "dogamesbin failed"

   dodir "${GAMES_DATADIR}/supertux" || die "dodir falied"

   cp -r data/* "${D}/${GAMES_DATADIR}/supertux/" || die "cp failed"

   rm "${D}/${GAMES_DATADIR}/supertux/Jamfile"

   doicon data/images/engine/icons/supertux.png || die "doicon failed"

   dodir "/usr/share/applications/" || die "dodir failed"

   cp supertux.desktop "${D}/usr/share/applications/" || die "cp failed"

   dodoc AUTHORS ChangeLog COPYING NEWS README TODO

   prepgamesdirs

}

```

----------

## pacho2

Lo del physfs ya me lo han comentado en el post en la sección Games de estos foros. De todos modos gracias  :Wink:  (cosas de tener demasiadas cosas instalas, luego no me entero de que falta alguna dependencia   :Embarassed:  )

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

